# Mizuno JPX 800 Hybrid



## GB72 (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably the most that you can ask from a new club is that feeling that it has been in your bag for years. Not only did I have that feeling with my new Mizuno hybrid after one round, by the second round it was my 'go to' club. 

To my eye it is a very good looking club with a stylish blue head to match the driver. In the overall scheme of things, looks are probably not that important but I just could not bring myself to buy a Ping G15 or G20 to go with my current G10 as they were just too ugly. 

The feel from a shot out the middle is superb and there have been alot of shots out of the middle. In the first 2 rounds there have been no fat shots, no thins, no slices and no hooks, just plenty of long and straight shots. It has filled a perfect distance gap and produces a nice ball flight, not too high. It is going everything my 5 wood did and more but with less chance of a duff strike. 

I am really sold on the JPX 800 range, the driver is still giving great results and the hybrid is as good, if not better, than my trusty G10 (and anyone who has played with me will know how well I get on with that).

The only down side, I really need the cash for the JPX 800 3 wood now.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2011)

interesting timing, a guy i played with today has just gone to the jpx800 13.5* driver, its the best ive seem him drive ever, and the shaft seemed to really work for him.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers Greg!

Hoping to get one of these from Santa, but if I don't I'll be buying one (2 iron) days after. 

The 3 wood is awesome, and I'd be tempted to trade in my R11 for the JPX Driver off the back of this post!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2011)

john, the old boy i played with sunday had a swing that made your look a work of art, it wasnt doing him any harm. very consistent driving. 

Th question is would you trade the r11, or buy the jpx and keep the r11 for when teh swing is sorted.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 5, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			john, the old boy i played with sunday had a swing that made your look a work of art, it wasnt doing him any harm. very consistent driving. 

Th question is would you trade the r11, or buy the jpx and keep the r11 for when teh swing is sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Good question. The jpx's are very competitively priced, so depending on Christmas money I may buy the driver and see which wins. I do love my R11 though.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 5, 2011)

Aztecs, give the JPX 800 a go, I suspect you will not go back to your R11. My driving has never been as good since I bought one. 

The 3 wood is on my Amazon wish list but if Santa does not get me one then I may be hitting the sales afterwards


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 6, 2011)

My local American Golf have a 13 degree JPX800 driver in and I'm so tempted to try it out.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 6, 2011)

GB72 said:



			Aztecs, give the JPX 800 a go, I suspect you will not go back to your R11. My driving has never been as good since I bought one. 

The 3 wood is on my Amazon wish list but if Santa does not get me one then I may be hitting the sales afterwards
		
Click to expand...

LALALA, Not listening!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 6, 2011)

Aztecs27 said:



			LALALA, Not listening! 

Click to expand...

If you are about over Xmas you can give my one a try.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 6, 2011)

GB72 said:



			If you are about over Xmas you can give my one a try.
		
Click to expand...

STOP IT!! I might be about. I'm playing in my local society's "Jingle Cell" event on Christmas Eve at Belton Park but not sure if I'm around before/after. We'll definitely get something organised soon though!


----------

